# Treatment Abroad?



## suzylee (Oct 5, 2012)

At 41 after a failed ICSI I'm trying to plan my next move. 

Out of 12 eggs only 1 made it to day 5 but didn't stick  so I'm thinking egg donation might be best for me. 

Have any of you had treatment abroad? I'm thinking Belgium maybe or the Czech Republic. If you have any stories I would love to hear them 

I'm sure there is a thread on this already but I cant find it sorry


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

The ladies on the forum highly praise Greek clinic Serum. You will find the link to it. The clinic approaches the patients from several aspects and it seems to me they know what they are doing. Check it out!


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I had treatment in Czech and would highly recommend it, 

Nic
Xx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Nic,

I have 7 year old twins via embryo donation in Spain.  I am very open with them about how they were conceived and have been telling them their story since they were babies.  One of the differences in going abroad (Europe) for DE is that there is very little information on the donors for your children to access unlike the UK.  This may not be something you have yet thought about, so I just wanted to mention it as it is an issue for many people.

There are quite a few clinics in the UK who have no or very short waiting lists, and this may be a consideration for you and your future children.  Wherever you choose to go, I would really recommend some counselling just to help you go through the issues involved in moving onto DE.  If you use a UK clinic this is free, but you can also book a private session if you are going abroad.  I found it immensely helpful in moving forward to donor eggs.

My feeling as a parent of children conceived abroad is that whatever choice you make, you will one day (hopefully) have a little person who (if you are in the tell camp),  will like to hear about their conception and maybe know a little about their donor.  Some clinics abroad give more information and some very little, so food for thought?

You may want to look at the Donor Conception Network website for more info.

Whatever you decide, best of luck.

Daisy xxx


----------



## Asja (Oct 8, 2013)

Suzy, you sound like me. I'm 42 and trying for child #2. We just had unsuccessful ivf in Czech at Reprofit. We got ten fertilized eggs, 2 made it to day 5, but BFN.  I like the doctors and clinic in Czech, and they recommend I take DHEA for 2-3 months and try again with altered drug protocol.  At 41 I dont think you have to go with donor eggs yet, you still have time, and clearly you are getting eggs.  Anyway, we're going to try the DHEA for a few months and try again.  I don't want to use donor eggs, but I already have one child.


----------



## suzylee (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you for your input, it's such a hard decision trying again and friends and family have no experience so thanks again. 

I think I will try my own eggs one more time, I think the fear of failure again is pushing me use donor eggs as its a higher success rate. Its so much cheaper over there and things like assisted hatching and embryo glue seem like the norm over there. 

I will look into DHEA as it's never been mentioned to me before


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Have your embryos genetically tested because of your age. If I were you,  I would contact all the clinics the ladies have suggested and make my decision.  However, from the experience I have (4.5years) and esp because I travelled abroad for the ivf,  I would suggest Serum as they appear to me closest to the practice of my Dr whom I was successful with. You don't want to lose your health,ttime and money by going from one clinic to another.


----------



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi,

I had treatment at Gennet in Prague.  They're having very good success rates at the moment.  They have a forum in the international section.  We chose the country first (took ages) and then the clinic.  Good luck


----------



## Asja (Oct 8, 2013)

Suzylee, the doctor at Reprofit recommended I take DHEA 25mg 3x per day for 2-3 months before treatment again.  They said they had good experience with it to improve egg quality. We got enough eggs, but they said the quality was not optimal.  I think we will try this one more time and then call it quits.  Good luck.


----------



## suzylee (Oct 5, 2012)

Thats a good idea to pick the country first. Going abroad is mostly for cost savings as we need to borrow the money but flights can be a bit tricky and prices go up when your booking last minute. Spain have been the best for customer service but Czech republic are cheaper. Its a logistical minefield
Asja, I wish you the best of luck if this is your last attempt. It's so hard to stop!


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Suzylee
Have you considered a Tandem Cycle in Cyprus?  That way you have a backup donor and can get to embryo transfer if your own eggs do not produce embryo.  I used Dogus for a straight forward double donor cycle and I am now pregnant with twins.  Success rate is over 80% with double donor.  at Dogus.  I had some communication issues via the UK coordinator with Dogus when using Dr F there is another doctor working out of Dogus called Dr S who has a very good UK coordinator called Ayse. An alternative clinic is the new Ada IVF Clinic also in Northern Cyprus whose coordinator is Scottish born and the Embryologist used to work at Dogus until last year.  Embryologist is often the key to good success rates.
Good luck with your decisions.  Feel free to ask more questions if I can help.
TC x


----------



## suzylee (Oct 5, 2012)

That is so weird! I was just discussing this with hubby and was going to look into it  
At 41 I could be successful with my own eggs but would have a much better chance with donor eggs so it sounds like the perfect plan. Also Nicosia is one of my favourite cities so it would be like a holiday too  Thanks for the advice and 80% chance makes my heart race, at the end of the day I want a baby be it my egg or not.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

If you can get your head around the, at times, relaxed communication you will be just fine.  Another tip is buy your medications for after transfer from Erol at Arckan Pharmacy on the Harbour in Kyrenia next to Linman Casino.  Despite Dogus trying to say anyone other than themselves supplying medications might be unreliable Erol is reputable and Dogus used to use him until they realised they could make a big mark up on medication themselves!
After being ripped off by UK clinics with very poor results I so wish I had ben brave enough and gone abroad years ago
TC x


----------



## KrisN (May 12, 2014)

Hi. I am doing IVF treatment at the moment in Sofia, Bulgaria and they are brilliant . Highly recommend them . Best of luck x


----------



## Knitting (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi suzylee
My dh and I are using The Gennet Clinic in Prague. We are going down the doner egg route .Find them to be excellant so far.
When looking up their website ,click on their international clinic link.
Best of luck
Knitting


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi suzylee
Good luck with your decision and treatment. Just wanted to say a note of caution - obviously there are good success stories with tx abroad and lots of enthusiastic ladies, which is great, but just to put in perspective. I looked into going abroad and UK and would go abroad if needed, but the cost can add up when you factor in hotels and travel. There's also the exchange rate in the eqution. Also, the success rate is based on different statistics. In the UK, it is strictly regulated by the HFEA - clinics can only count a positive outcome if there is a heart beat at 7 weeks scan, abroad, clinics often quote a postive outcome if there is a BFP on pregnancy test/chemical pregnancy, even if it doesn't progress to implant/develop and no heart beat. I didn't realise this originally and just wanted ladies to be aware of this as it can skew the statistics! Not always a fair comparison.
I've been lucky - on 3rd attempt in UK (but at different clinic) got my longed for BFP and now 35 weeks pregnant! So happy
Good luck to everyone
Deb
x


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

It really depends on what the problem is. If you have immune issues,  you should be searching for clinics that are good at such things.


----------

